# Best place for the weekend?



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

If you could choose anywhere to go this weekend, where would it be? I'm thinking about chasing some powder, and can't decided where to go, or if it's even worth it. Is there anywhere that has quite a bit of fresh on the ground making it worth a trip at the last minute?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

where u be @


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

plane ticket is not an issue. anywhere is game.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

go to Alaska then.........


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If I'm looking here in CO, I'm going to Wolf Creek or Telluride. Both have gotten great snow, but I've got a friend I can stay with in Telluride, I haven't seen her in awhile, plus my fiance wants to go down there, so I'd lean toward there.

If I could go anywhere, I'd go to Tahoe for the exact same reasons as Telluride.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

whistler has been getting poo'd and baker has the big race...no poo


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

If you are talking about this past weekend, then you asked way too late. If you are talking about SuperBowl weekend then go to Kirkwood (Tahoe) or Snowbird (SLC or any SLC resort). Both have been getting killer dumps the past two weeks.


----------

